# Solved: Asus Netbook Windows Won't Update



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

I recently purchased a used Asus Netbook (1005HAB) which the previous owner upgraded to Windows 7 (from Windows XP). 

Windows will not update. I get error code 80070490. I was in contact with Microsoft Techs for about 3 hours, where they even took remote control of the netbook, and, although the gentleman tried many, many things, the error message persists and the netbook will not update. 

I know nothing about computers. All I want to use this netbook for is to send emails and pictures to friends when I go to Alaska on vacation. 

Is it really necessary for Windows to update? If so, how do I fix this problem?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I recently purchased a used Asus Netbook (1005HAB) which the previous owner upgraded to Windows 7 (from Windows XP).


You appear to have an *ASUS Eee PC 1005HAB* 10.1" netbook that originally came with Windows XP.

--------------------------------------------------------

Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.

Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program.

Click "Continue".

Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).

Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.

Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

flavallee said:


> You appear to have an *ASUS Eee PC 1005HAB* 10.1" netbook that originally came with Windows XP.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->
Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: N/A, hr = 0xc004f012
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-2FPYH-JQ3TY-YMXVM
Windows Product Key Hash: 90pQGKrU796cFCxlKSQ+VsFhvNQ=
Windows Product ID: 00359-OEM-8704187-05966
Windows Product ID Type: 3
Windows License Type: OEM System Builder
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010300.1.0.003
ID: {93CB724A-F953-48F5-9BAA-320168E0D63E}(1)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Home Premium
Architecture: 0x00000000
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A
Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Data-->
Office Status: 100 Genuine
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007 - 100 Genuine
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3_E2AD56EA-765-d003_E2AD56EA-766-0_E2AD56EA-134-80004005_E2AD56EA-765-b01a_E2AD56EA-766-0_E2AD56EA-148-80004005_16E0B333-89-80004005_B4D0AA8B-1029-80004005
Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed
File Scan Data-->
File Mismatch: C:\Windows\system32\wat\watadminsvc.exe[Hr = 0x80070003]
File Mismatch: C:\Windows\system32\wat\npwatweb.dll[Hr = 0x80070003]
File Mismatch: C:\Windows\system32\wat\watux.exe[Hr = 0x80070003]
File Mismatch: C:\Windows\system32\wat\watweb.dll[Hr = 0x80070003]
Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{93CB724A-F953-48F5-9BAA-320168E0D63E}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010300.1.0.003</OS><Architecture>x32</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-YMXVM</PKey><PID>00359-OEM-8704187-05966</PID><PIDType>3</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-1875499046-3074403350-793699664</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>ASUSTeK Computer INC.</Manufacturer><Model>1005HA</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>American Megatrends Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>1301 </Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="5"/><Date>20100105000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>E53F0500018400E4</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Central Standard Time(GMT-06:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>_ASUS_</OEMID><OEMTableID>Notebook</OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>100</Result><Products><Product GUID="{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}"><LegitResult>100</LegitResult><Name>Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007</Name><Ver>12</Ver><Val>908DB3531BF072E</Val><Hash>w251/t933HCrbweH0hJSFdnWem8=</Hash><Pid>81602-919-8398205-68533</Pid><PidType>1</PidType></Product></Products><Applications><App Id="16" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="18" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="1B" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="A1" Version="12" Result="100"/></Applications></Office></Software></GenuineResults> 
Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002
Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514
Name: Windows(R) 7, HomePremium edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_COA_NSLP channel
Activation ID: 586bc076-c93d-429a-afe5-a69fbc644e88
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00359-00174-041-805966-02-1033-7601.0000-1232014
Installation ID: 009611192514042970155863596916343770214173574746951021
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: YMXVM
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 3
Trusted time: 6/20/2014 2:45:03 PM
Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: N/A
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: N/A
ActiveX: Not Registered - 0x80040154
Admin Service: Not Registered - 0x80040154
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: LgAAAAAAAgABAAIAAAABAAAAAgABAAEAnJ/MjOIVGH4O0Z5vvHJGkGLenmJyGQ==
OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A
OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name OEMID Value OEMTableID Value
APIC A_M_I_ OEMAPIC 
FACP A_M_I_ OEMFACP 
HPET A_M_I_ OEMHPET 
MCFG A_M_I_ OEMMCFG 
OEMB A_M_I_ AMI_OEM 
SSDT PmRef CpuPm
SLIC _ASUS_ Notebook


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
> -----------------------------------------
> Windows Validation Data-->
> Validation Code: 0
> ...


That's an OEM version of Windows 7 Home Premium.

I've requested a qualified person to examine your MGADiag log.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes, I have the installation CD. The person I bought the netbook from, sent it along. 

A friend of mine suggested that there might be some kind of conflict with the original operating system, Windows XP. 

As I said, I don't know anything about computers. I turn them on and they're supposed to work. So, I don't know anything about conflicts between XP and Windows 7. 

I just want to be able to use this netbook when I go on vacation, as I said before. However, I don't want to be sending a virus along with my messages/photos, which is what the Microsoft Tech said could happen if the netbook doesn't get updated. Is that true?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's a system builder's license so it should be OK.

The mismatched files could mean the WAT update is not installed:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971033

Please install the correct one for your version (32-bit or 64-bit) and then reboot and run the MGA Diagnostic tool again and post the new log.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

How do I find out if I've got the x86 or the x64 one? There's nothing on that page that says 32 bit or 64 bit. 

All it says is to go to start and click on automatic update. I've already tried that. It won't work.

Can you give me a direct link to the 32 bit update that you wanted me to download?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to Control Panel - System and it will show there.

The links are both on that page I linked to earlier. x86 is 32-bit and x64 is 64-bit.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry, but I didn't understand that. Have downloaded the one for the 32 bit and have run the diagnostic thing again. Here is the report:

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->
Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: N/A, hr = 0xc004f012
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-2FPYH-JQ3TY-YMXVM
Windows Product Key Hash: 90pQGKrU796cFCxlKSQ+VsFhvNQ=
Windows Product ID: 00359-OEM-8704187-05966
Windows Product ID Type: 3
Windows License Type: OEM System Builder
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010300.1.0.003
ID: {93CB724A-F953-48F5-9BAA-320168E0D63E}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Home Premium
Architecture: 0x00000000
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A
Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Data-->
Office Status: 100 Genuine
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007 - 100 Genuine
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3_E2AD56EA-765-d003_E2AD56EA-766-0_E2AD56EA-134-80004005_E2AD56EA-765-b01a_E2AD56EA-766-0_E2AD56EA-148-80004005_16E0B333-89-80004005_B4D0AA8B-1029-80004005
Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed
File Scan Data-->
Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{93CB724A-F953-48F5-9BAA-320168E0D63E}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010300.1.0.003</OS><Architecture>x32</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-YMXVM</PKey><PID>00359-OEM-8704187-05966</PID><PIDType>3</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-1875499046-3074403350-793699664</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>ASUSTeK Computer INC.</Manufacturer><Model>1005HA</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>American Megatrends Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>1301 </Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="5"/><Date>20100105000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>E51F0400018400E4</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Central Standard Time(GMT-06:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>_ASUS_</OEMID><OEMTableID>Notebook</OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>100</Result><Products><Product GUID="{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}"><LegitResult>100</LegitResult><Name>Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007</Name><Ver>12</Ver><Val>908DB3531BF072E</Val><Hash>w251/t933HCrbweH0hJSFdnWem8=</Hash><Pid>81602-919-8398205-68533</Pid><PidType>1</PidType></Product></Products><Applications><App Id="16" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="18" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="1B" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="A1" Version="12" Result="100"/></Applications></Office></Software></GenuineResults> 
Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002
Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514
Name: Windows(R) 7, HomePremium edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_COA_NSLP channel
Activation ID: 586bc076-c93d-429a-afe5-a69fbc644e88
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00359-00174-041-805966-02-1033-7601.0000-1232014
Installation ID: 009611192514042970155863596916343770214173574746951021
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: YMXVM
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 3
Trusted time: 6/20/2014 7:11:09 PM
Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: N/A
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: N/A
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: LgAAAAAAAgABAAIAAAABAAAAAgABAAEAnJ/MjOIVGH4O0Z5vvHJGkGLenmJyGQ==
OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A
OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name OEMID Value OEMTableID Value
APIC A_M_I_ OEMAPIC 
FACP A_M_I_  OEMFACP 
HPET A_M_I_ OEMHPET 
MCFG A_M_I_ OEMMCFG 
OEMB A_M_I_ AMI_OEM 
SSDT PmRef CpuPm
SLIC _ASUS_ Notebook


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please try Windows Update now and see if it works.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Nope. I still get the same message, that Windows can't download any updates and the same error code: 80070490.

Is my only option to try to reinstall Windows 7?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try running the System File Checker per the instructions for Windows 7 here:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/958044


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

I went to the page you said to go to. The instructions state to "Open an Elevated Prompt Command". I have no idea what that is or where I'd find one. Please understand, I am computer illiterate. The only thing I know is to turn on my computer and it is supposed to work. Everything else is way above my head.


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

Click the start orb on the bottom left, type in 'cmd' right click it and click 'Run As Administrator'.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

THANK YOU! That's just the information I needed! Scan is running right now. Again, thank you! After the scan finishes, I'll try the automatic update thing again and will post what happens.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

The scan is done and it says that some of the files are corrupt and couldn't be fixed. I've attached a picture of the screen notification.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

I tried to scan for updates but got the same error message with the same error code.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please attach the CBS.log the error message refers to. It may be too large so you might have to zip it first.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Where do I find the log you want me to send? EXACTLY how do I get to it? 

I attached a screen shot of the message I received. There was nothing else there. 

I don't have that message on my netbook anymore as I had to leave for awhile and shut everything down. 

Do I need to go through the previous steps again and let the Asus netbook run the scan once more? If so, what do I do then?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

The screen shot says it's in the folder C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Your screenshot tells the location of the file, as Tony pointed out.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

I copied the location from your information and pasted it into the search box. Then Got a message saying access is denied,.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Then I typed in "windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log" without the quotes in the search box. Got a message saying nothing could be found.​


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please navigate to the file rather than using search. If you get access is denied there may be an option to click to continue to obtain permission. This is the case in Windows 8 but I'm not sure if Windows 7 is the same.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Cookiegal said:


> Please navigate to the file rather than using search. If you get access is denied there may be an option to click to continue to obtain permission. This is the case in Windows 8 but I'm not sure if Windows 7 is the same.


Went through the whole thing and access is still denied. See attachments.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

clicked "ok" and the screen went blank


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please right-click the file and select "properties" and upload a screenshot of what you see. Please make them slightly larger as they are difficult to see.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

I went back through the process. when I got to logs and tried to open that, it now says the folder/file is empty


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Since the thing was now empty, I thought I could do the scan again. So, I typed in cmd in the search box and right clicked and chose run as administrator like someone told me to do earlier. Now, I can't get it to scan at all. Attached is the screen I get and the cursor just continues to blink and never goes any further.


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

You need to type in 'sfc /scannow'


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh, yea! I told you I'm computer illiterate! 

I'm running the scan now. When it is done, I'm supposed to navigate to that location (C drive, Windows, Logs, CBS, CBS.log) and then right click on CBS.log. Is that correct?


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok. Thank you! Am waiting for the scan to finish. Will take a screen shot of whatever is shown in the CBS.log and post it. 

(This is VERY confusing to me and VERY frustrating too!) I am SO GLAD that all of you are willing to help me to sort through this mess!


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

I tried right clicking on the CBS.log. I still get the access denied message.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

It says there is supposed to be a text document of 5520 KB

But I can't get to it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you logged into an account that has administrator privileges?


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

I have no idea. I turned on the computer and entered my password and I'm able to do what I need to (get online, check emails, etc.)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

How many user accounts are there on the machine?


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

As far as I know, there is just me. The computer starts up and a box pops up on the screen asking for the password. I put in the one I have been using since I got the netbook and my desktop loads.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Follow the instructions in the top part only of the article at this link to take ownership of the file:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753659.aspx

Then you should be able to open it.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

This is WAY OVER MY HEAD! I got to the part where the owner is listed, but I don't know what to do after that. There are 2 things listed...the one I use and one that starts with administrator. It doesn't matter which one I choose, I still get the access denied message.


Click *Edit*, and then do one of the following:
 To change the owner to a user or group that is not listed, click *Other users and groups *and, in *Enter the object name to select (examples)*, type the name of the user or group, and then click *OK*.

To change the owner to a user or group that is listed, in the *Change owner to* box, click the new owner.

3. (Optional) To change the owner of all subcontainers and objects within the tree, select the *Replace owner on subcontainers and objects* check box.
Am I supposed to change it to some other name? If so, what name?

And, if I change this to some other name, will that affect me being able to use my present password to access my main page?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're supposed to change it to your name.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Where do I put my name? I'm on the screen "Select User or Group"

There are 3 spaces to put something: Object Types, Location and Check Names. 

I didn't use my name when I first set up Windows 7. I named the netbook for where I'll be going on vacation. 

I don't understand any of this! I need SPECIFIC instructions as to WHERE I'm supposed to type information. I simply don't understand the directions from Microsoft's website.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

I realize that all of your are computer wizards but you have to understand that many of us asking for help have NEVER done anything with our computers and no nothing about programming or the language that you are so familiar with.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

In the box under Select this object type: There are the words "User, Group, or Built-in security principal"

In the box under From This Location: is the name that I called my netbook when I first set it up

There is one other box (a much larger one) that says "Enter the object name to select (examples):

What do I put where? What do I leave alone?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

First, what is the username of your account on the computer?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you still with me?


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

The computer is called ALASKANETBOOK


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

This same name is also in the "From this location": line/box


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Is that the name that displays on the screen where you enter your password to log in?

Who does it indicate is the current owner of that particular file?


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

There is no owner listed anywhere on the "Select User or Group" window. 

If I go back one window, to the Advanced Security Settings for CBS window, under the Owner tab, it says AlaskaNetbook and then the same thing with my city name after a back slash \ all in parenthesis


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Under the Change Owner to: there are 2 things listed: Administrators (ALASKANETBOOK\Administrators) and the same one that is listed with my city name as I listed in the previous message


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, let's try something else for the time being.

Please download DDS by sUBs to your desktop from the following location:

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr

Double-click the *dds.scr* file to run the program.

It will automatically run in silent mode and then you will see the following note:

*"Two logs shall be created on your Desktop".*

The logs will be named *dds.txt* and *attach.txt*.

Wait until the logs appear and then copy and paste their contents in your post.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok. Please wait one.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll check back a bit later.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

The first one is the Attach file, the 2nd one is the dds file Sure hope this helps!

Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. | | 1005HA
Processor: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz | PBGA 437 | 1600/133mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 149 GiB total, 132.188 GiB free.
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP3: 5/3/2014 7:38:47 PM - Windows Update
RP4: 5/6/2014 11:06:52 AM - Installed AVG 2014
RP5: 5/6/2014 11:07:42 AM - Installed AVG 2014
RP7: 5/12/2014 10:18:46 AM - Installed Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
RP8: 5/12/2014 12:42:08 PM - Installed SpyHunter
RP9: 5/12/2014 1:00:34 PM - Removed SpyHunter
RP10: 6/12/2014 10:36:40 AM - Scheduled Checkpoint
RP11: 6/12/2014 11:49:25 AM - Windows Update
RP12: 6/12/2014 3:22:07 PM - Windows Update
RP13: 6/12/2014 4:30:59 PM - Tweaking.com - Windows Repair
RP14: 6/12/2014 6:13:14 PM - Tweaking.com - Windows Repair
RP15: 6/19/2014 7:09:51 PM - Removed AVG 2014
RP16: 6/19/2014 7:13:08 PM - Removed AVG 2014
RP17: 6/19/2014 7:30:02 PM - Installed AVG 2014
RP18: 6/19/2014 7:30:54 PM - Installed AVG 2014
RP19: 6/19/2014 8:22:28 PM - Installed AVG PC TuneUp 2014
RP20: 6/20/2014 7:13:16 AM - Removed AVG PC TuneUp 2014
RP21: 6/20/2014 7:14:46 AM - Removed AVG PC TuneUp 2014 (en-US)
RP22: 6/20/2014 7:01:38 PM - Windows Update
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
AVG 2014
CCleaner
IrfanView (remove only)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Moraff's MoreJongg 7.1
MRU-Blaster v1.5 (Database 3.28.04)
SpyHunter
Tracks Eraser Pro v8.92 build 1000
Visual Studio 2012 x86 Redistributables
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
6/24/2014 3:15:08 PM, Error: Ntfs [55] - The file system structure on the disk is corrupt and unusable. Please run the chkdsk utility on the volume \Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy2.
6/24/2014 3:14:32 PM, Error: Ntfs [55] - The file system structure on the disk is corrupt and unusable. Please run the chkdsk utility on the volume \Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy3.
6/24/2014 10:34:24 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
6/24/2014 10:34:24 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: cdrom
6/24/2014 10:34:14 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7024] - The Windows Search service terminated with service-specific error %%-1073473535.
6/22/2014 9:03:09 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7032] - The Service Control Manager tried to take a corrective action (Restart the service) after the unexpected termination of the Windows Search service, but this action failed with the following error: An instance of the service is already running.
6/19/2014 8:28:16 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The AVG Theme Extension service failed to start due to the following error: The executable program that this service is configured to run in does not implement the service.

uStart Page = hxxps://www.google.com/
uSearch Bar = Preserve
mRun: [AVG_UI] "c:\program files\avg\avg2014\avgui.exe" /TRAYONLY
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = dword:5
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = dword:3
mPolicies-System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = dword:0
mPolicies-System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = dword:0
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - c:\program files\microsoft office\office12\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503}
TCP: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{E272B8C4-3A37-4ED7-9306-DFCA6ACBA4F2} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 AVGIDSHX;AVGIDSHX;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys [2014-5-13 149784]
R0 Avglogx;AVG Logging Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys [2014-5-13 237848]
R0 Avgmfx86;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys [2014-5-13 107288]
R0 Avgrkx86;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys [2014-5-13 27416]
R1 Avgdiskx;AVG Disk Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgdiskx.sys [2014-5-13 122136]
R1 Avgfwfd;AVG network filter service;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgfwd6x.sys [2013-9-26 47928]
R1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys [2014-5-13 198936]
R1 AVGIDSShim;AVGIDSShim;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys [2014-5-13 21272]
R1 Avgldx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [2014-5-13 192280]
R1 Avgtdix;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [2014-5-13 210200]
R2 avgfws;AVG Firewall;c:\program files\avg\avg2014\avgfws.exe [2014-5-13 1473792]
R2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files\avg\avg2014\avgidsagent.exe [2014-5-13 3644432]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files\avg\avg2014\avgwdsvc.exe [2014-5-13 292424]
R3 L1C;NDIS Miniport Driver for Atheros AR8131/AR8132 PCI-E Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20);c:\windows\system32\drivers\L1C62x86.sys [2009-6-10 50688]
S3 b57nd60x;Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\windows\system32\drivers\b57nd60x.sys [2009-7-13 229888]
S3 esgiguard;esgiguard;c:\program files\enigma software group\spyhunter\esgiguard.sys [2014-1-7 15384]
S3 tepsrv;Tracks Eraser Service;c:\program files\acesoft\tracks eraser pro\tepsrv.exe [2014-5-12 38184]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys [2010-11-20 52224]
S3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [2010-11-20 27264]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2014-6-20 1343400]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2014-06-21 00:03:17 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\Wat
2014-06-20 19:45:26 -------- d-----w- C:\MGADiagToolOutput
2014-06-20 01:23:49 -------- d-----w- c:\users\humbird\appdata\roaming\AVG
2014-06-20 01:21:32 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\AVG
2014-06-20 01:21:10 -------- d-sh--w- c:\programdata\{01BD4FC9-2F86-4706-A62E-774BB7E9D308}
2014-06-20 00:34:45 -------- d-----w- c:\users\humbird\appdata\roaming\AVG2014
2014-06-20 00:33:52 8140904 ----a-w- c:\programdata\microsoft\windows defender\definition updates\{5f5f7490-c534-4137-b5c7-ef73cce8f462}\mpengine.dll
2014-06-20 00:31:50 -------- d--h--w- C:\$AVG
2014-06-20 00:31:50 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\AVG2014
2014-06-20 00:30:42 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\AVG
2014-06-20 00:18:50 -------- d-----w- c:\users\humbird\appdata\local\Avg2014
2014-06-12 23:12:56 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\catroot2
2014-06-12 22:54:06 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution.bak
2014-06-12 22:46:06 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\catroot2.bak
2014-06-12 22:23:50 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\wbem\repository
2014-06-12 21:32:22 -------- d-----w- C:\RegBackup
2014-06-12 21:29:12 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Tweaking.com
2014-06-12 19:39:30 -------- d-----w- c:\users\humbird\appdata\local\LogMeIn Rescue Applet
2014-06-12 18:09:09 -------- d-----w- c:\users\humbird\appdata\local\WindowsUpdate
2014-06-12 17:17:09 -------- d-----w- c:\users\humbird\appdata\local\ElevatedDiagnostics
2014-06-12 16:50:09 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\CheckSur
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2014-05-14 15:00:07 4745984 ----a-w- c:\users\humbird\ccsetup413.exe
2014-05-14 14:54:22 495512 ----a-w- c:\users\humbird\mrublastersetup.exe
2014-05-14 13:10:48 1883792 ----a-w- c:\users\humbird\irfanview.exe
2014-05-13 19:19:14 192280 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
2014-05-13 19:17:24 237848 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys
2014-05-13 19:17:22 210200 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys
2014-05-13 19:17:22 122136 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgdiskx.sys
2014-05-13 19:17:20 149784 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys
2014-05-13 19:09:12 198936 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2014-05-13 19:04:36 27416 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2014-05-13 19:04:34 21272 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
2014-05-12 23:15:52 286720 ----a-w- c:\windows\iun506.exe
.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Will be back in about 20-30 minutes. Have a few chores I need to get done.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm here. Do you have any more suggestions?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You've cut off parts of the logs. The dds.txt log is missing the top portion. Please copy and paste the entire logs.

Also, is *humbird *your username?


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Humbird is where I live


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

DDS LOG:

DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_x86 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.7601.17514
Run by Humbird at 18:59:48 on 2014-06-24
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.1015.325 [GMT -5:00]
.
AV: AVG Internet Security 2014 *Enabled/Updated* {0E9420C4-06B3-7FA0-3AB1-6E49CB52ECD9}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
SP: AVG Internet Security 2014 *Enabled/Updated* {B5F5C120-2089-702E-0001-553BB0D5A664}
FW: AVG Internet Security 2014 *Enabled* {36AFA1E1-4CDC-7EF8-11EE-C77C3581ABA2}
.
============== Running Processes ================
.
c:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2014\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgfws.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgidsagent.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgemcx.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgui.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxps://www.google.com/
uSearch Bar = Preserve
mRun: [AVG_UI] "c:\program files\avg\avg2014\avgui.exe" /TRAYONLY
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = dword:5
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = dword:3
mPolicies-System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = dword:0
mPolicies-System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = dword:0
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - c:\program files\microsoft office\office12\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503}
TCP: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{E272B8C4-3A37-4ED7-9306-DFCA6ACBA4F2} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 AVGIDSHX;AVGIDSHX;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys [2014-5-13 149784]
R0 Avglogx;AVG Logging Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys [2014-5-13 237848]
R0 Avgmfx86;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys [2014-5-13 107288]
R0 Avgrkx86;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys [2014-5-13 27416]
R1 Avgdiskx;AVG Disk Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgdiskx.sys [2014-5-13 122136]
R1 Avgfwfd;AVG network filter service;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgfwd6x.sys [2013-9-26 47928]
R1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys [2014-5-13 198936]
R1 AVGIDSShim;AVGIDSShim;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys [2014-5-13 21272]
R1 Avgldx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [2014-5-13 192280]
R1 Avgtdix;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [2014-5-13 210200]
R2 avgfws;AVG Firewall;c:\program files\avg\avg2014\avgfws.exe [2014-5-13 1473792]
R2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files\avg\avg2014\avgidsagent.exe [2014-5-13 3644432]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files\avg\avg2014\avgwdsvc.exe [2014-5-13 292424]
R3 L1C;NDIS Miniport Driver for Atheros AR8131/AR8132 PCI-E Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20);c:\windows\system32\drivers\L1C62x86.sys [2009-6-10 50688]
S3 b57nd60x;Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\windows\system32\drivers\b57nd60x.sys [2009-7-13 229888]
S3 esgiguard;esgiguard;c:\program files\enigma software group\spyhunter\esgiguard.sys [2014-1-7 15384]
S3 tepsrv;Tracks Eraser Service;c:\program files\acesoft\tracks eraser pro\tepsrv.exe [2014-5-12 38184]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys [2010-11-20 52224]
S3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [2010-11-20 27264]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2014-6-20 1343400]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2014-06-21 00:03:17 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\Wat
2014-06-20 19:45:26 -------- d-----w- C:\MGADiagToolOutput
2014-06-20 01:23:49 -------- d-----w- c:\users\humbird\appdata\roaming\AVG
2014-06-20 01:21:32 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\AVG
2014-06-20 01:21:10 -------- d-sh--w- c:\programdata\{01BD4FC9-2F86-4706-A62E-774BB7E9D308}
2014-06-20 00:34:45 -------- d-----w- c:\users\humbird\appdata\roaming\AVG2014
2014-06-20 00:33:52 8140904 ----a-w- c:\programdata\microsoft\windows defender\definition updates\{5f5f7490-c534-4137-b5c7-ef73cce8f462}\mpengine.dll
2014-06-20 00:31:50 -------- d--h--w- C:\$AVG
2014-06-20 00:31:50 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\AVG2014
2014-06-20 00:30:42 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\AVG
2014-06-20 00:18:50 -------- d-----w- c:\users\humbird\appdata\local\Avg2014
2014-06-12 23:12:56 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\catroot2
2014-06-12 22:54:06 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution.bak
2014-06-12 22:46:06 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\catroot2.bak
2014-06-12 22:23:50 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\wbem\repository
2014-06-12 21:32:22 -------- d-----w- C:\RegBackup
2014-06-12 21:29:12 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Tweaking.com
2014-06-12 19:39:30 -------- d-----w- c:\users\humbird\appdata\local\LogMeIn Rescue Applet
2014-06-12 18:09:09 -------- d-----w- c:\users\humbird\appdata\local\WindowsUpdate
2014-06-12 17:17:09 -------- d-----w- c:\users\humbird\appdata\local\ElevatedDiagnostics
2014-06-12 16:50:09 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\CheckSur
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2014-05-14 15:00:07 4745984 ----a-w- c:\users\humbird\ccsetup413.exe
2014-05-14 14:54:22 495512 ----a-w- c:\users\humbird\mrublastersetup.exe
2014-05-14 13:10:48 1883792 ----a-w- c:\users\humbird\irfanview.exe
2014-05-13 19:19:14 192280 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
2014-05-13 19:17:24 237848 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys
2014-05-13 19:17:22 210200 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys
2014-05-13 19:17:22 122136 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgdiskx.sys
2014-05-13 19:17:20 149784 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys
2014-05-13 19:09:12 198936 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2014-05-13 19:04:36 27416 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2014-05-13 19:04:34 21272 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
2014-05-12 23:15:52 286720 ----a-w- c:\windows\iun506.exe
.
============= FINISH: 19:00:37.24 ===============


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Attach file:

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01)
.
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 5/3/2014 7:36:58 PM
System Uptime: 6/24/2014 10:44:32 AM (9 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. | | 1005HA
Processor: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz | PBGA 437 | 1600/133mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 149 GiB total, 132.188 GiB free.
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP3: 5/3/2014 7:38:47 PM - Windows Update
RP4: 5/6/2014 11:06:52 AM - Installed AVG 2014
RP5: 5/6/2014 11:07:42 AM - Installed AVG 2014
RP7: 5/12/2014 10:18:46 AM - Installed Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
RP8: 5/12/2014 12:42:08 PM - Installed SpyHunter
RP9: 5/12/2014 1:00:34 PM - Removed SpyHunter
RP10: 6/12/2014 10:36:40 AM - Scheduled Checkpoint
RP11: 6/12/2014 11:49:25 AM - Windows Update
RP12: 6/12/2014 3:22:07 PM - Windows Update
RP13: 6/12/2014 4:30:59 PM - Tweaking.com - Windows Repair
RP14: 6/12/2014 6:13:14 PM - Tweaking.com - Windows Repair
RP15: 6/19/2014 7:09:51 PM - Removed AVG 2014
RP16: 6/19/2014 7:13:08 PM - Removed AVG 2014
RP17: 6/19/2014 7:30:02 PM - Installed AVG 2014
RP18: 6/19/2014 7:30:54 PM - Installed AVG 2014
RP19: 6/19/2014 8:22:28 PM - Installed AVG PC TuneUp 2014
RP20: 6/20/2014 7:13:16 AM - Removed AVG PC TuneUp 2014
RP21: 6/20/2014 7:14:46 AM - Removed AVG PC TuneUp 2014 (en-US)
RP22: 6/20/2014 7:01:38 PM - Windows Update
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
AVG 2014
CCleaner
IrfanView (remove only)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Moraff's MoreJongg 7.1
MRU-Blaster v1.5 (Database 3.28.04)
SpyHunter
Tracks Eraser Pro v8.92 build 1000
Visual Studio 2012 x86 Redistributables
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
6/24/2014 3:15:08 PM, Error: Ntfs [55] - The file system structure on the disk is corrupt and unusable. Please run the chkdsk utility on the volume \Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy2.
6/24/2014 3:14:32 PM, Error: Ntfs [55] - The file system structure on the disk is corrupt and unusable. Please run the chkdsk utility on the volume \Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy3.
6/24/2014 10:34:24 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
6/24/2014 10:34:24 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: cdrom
6/24/2014 10:34:14 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7024] - The Windows Search service terminated with service-specific error %%-1073473535.
6/22/2014 9:03:09 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7032] - The Service Control Manager tried to take a corrective action (Restart the service) after the unexpected termination of the Windows Search service, but this action failed with the following error: An instance of the service is already running.
6/19/2014 8:28:16 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The AVG Theme Extension service failed to start due to the following error: The executable program that this service is configured to run in does not implement the service.
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Suppose I've just given out all kinds of information that nasty people can use to infiltrate my computer. Don't know how to "zip" a file.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You don't have to zip it, that's why I asked you to copy and paste it.

According to this in the logs:

c:\users\*humbird*

Humbird is someone's username. You should know your username when you're logging in to the computer.

Please reboot and when you log in before typing your password look and see if humbird is the username showing there.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Humbird is where I live. I may have used that sometime when I was first setting up the netbook. I'm in the process of restarting the netbook. Please stand by


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

The netbook has restarted. 

The page that first loads has the picture that I chose on it as well as the name of the netbook (AlaskaNetbook). Under that there is a spot for me to put in my password.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The DDS report says:

"Run by Humbird at 18:59:48 on 2014-06-24"

So the user Humbird must be you.

We'll continue this tomorrow.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

ok. I'm tired anyway. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, let's return to changing ownership on that cbs.log file.

Right-click the file and select *Properties *and click on the *Security tab*.

Click on the *Advanced *button and then on the *Owner tab*.

Click *Edit *and then click *Other users and groups* then in the box under *Enter the object name to select (examples)* type *humbird *and click OK.

Then reboot the machine and see if you can open that cbs.log file.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

I followed your instructions to the letter. Still get the Access is denied message.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

However, I just got a message saying that Windows will install updates the next time I restart my machine. So, I am trying to restart it but it won't shut down. Says, "Please do not power off or unplug your machine. Installing update 2 of 3"

That's good, right?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, that's good. Let it finish and then reboot and let me know if the updates worked.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

The netbook restarted and I got a message saying that I should not shut off the machine because it was configuring something--can't remember exactly what it said. 

When it finally started, I went to Control Panel and clicked on Windows Update and clicked on that. It is now checking.

However, it does say that Updates were installed: Today at 1:09 p.m. 

When I clicked on View Update history, it says it has successfully installed the following:

Security Update for Windows 7 (KB2621440)
Update for Microsoft Office Suites (BG2767916)
Update for Microsoft Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Windows (BG971033)

The following were unsuccessful but are important:

Update for Windows 7 (KB2796081)
Security Update for Windows 7 (KB2926765)

The following was unsuccessful and is labeled as Recommended

Update for Windows 7 (KB2847077)

The netbook is still checking for updates.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

The Windows Update has stopped and has a red shield on it with a grey X in it. 

When I clicked on the Check for new updates box, 

I got the same message as before: "Windows could not search for new updates An error occurred while checking for new updates for your computer. Error(s) found: Code 80070490 Windows Update encountered an unknown error"

This is the same message I had before. The Code is the same too.

So, I guess I'm back to square 1.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

When I closed the windows I had open, I saw that I have the small blue box with the Microsoft orb in it down on the bottom of my screen. When I moved the cursor over it, I got a message saying "Windows is downloading updates (6% complete).

I'll just plan to let that run. (May take awhile)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, it may take a while but it's important not to interrupt it.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

26% complete. 

Am going to do a few things here and will check back in about 30 minutes.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

OK...the icon says that there are updates to install. However, when I click on the picture, I get the Windows Update screen that has the red shield with the grey X in it. When I check for updates, I am back to the same message about not being able to search for new updates and the same error code: 80070490


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, the error code generally means the cbs file needed for updates is corrupt. Please download the System Update Readiness Tool from the following link for your version of Windows, which is:

Windows 7 32-bit (x86)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/What-is-the-System-Update-Readiness-Tool

I've looked over the instructions on that page and it's pretty clear so please follow them to run the tool.

Once you've done that reboot the machine and try to download updates again.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Have a screen that says "The updates are being installed"

Under Installation status: It says, "Initializing installation...done!
Installing Hotfix for Windows (KB947821) (update 1 of 1)... with a bar blinking at the end

The bar down below (Installing) isn't moving and there is no green area in there at all.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That is the tool. Let it run.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

How long do I have to wait? It's still at the same screen


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

It's been that way for over 20 minutes


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Finally finished. Closed all those windows and went to the control panel and Windows Update. Has been checking for updates for almost 5 minutes. Is this thing working right?


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Nope! Didn't work! Same error message and same code number.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Went to the Microsoft website and found the KB2926765 Security Update and manually installed it (I think). The computer is restarting now.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

The computer went through all the steps. I even got a message saying it was configuring itself. However, when I checked the update history, it still says that update failed and shows no information about me installing any updates within the past few minutes. Only earlier today 3 hours ago.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

I tried clicking the Check for Updates box but I still get that same message with the same code.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks like my only option is to take the Netbook somewhere and have someone reinstall Windows 7.

Am I right?


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

I just started to shut off my netbook and I got a message saying, "Please do not power off or unplug your machine. Installing update 1 of 150."

I'm confused! First it tells me it can't search for any updates and then, when I try to shut it off, the machine tells me that it has 150 updates that it wants to put on my machine. 

What is going on?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let it run and see what happens.

If this doesn't work then yes, I would say you should back up everything important like documents, photos, music, emails, etc. and then reinstall Windows.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Will post the results later...it's still on update 29 of 150. Probably won't be done until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

:up:


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll be gone for most of the day today, but thought I'd at least post what happened last night after I signed off.

First, it took about 5 hours, but the netbook finally finished uploading the 150 updates. When it was done, the computer shut itself off. 

I restarted it, and got a message saying that it was configuring itself, so I let it run.

A while later, I saw a message on the screen that said, "Failure configuring Windows updates. Reverting changes. Do not turn off your computer."

After the computer went to my home page, I clicked on Start, Control Panel and Windows Updates and saw that it now said updates had been installed at 9:40 p.m. so I looked to see which updates were now on my machine. There was a big list...some were listed as successfully installed. But, most said that they failed to install.

I tried clicking on "Check for updates" and I got the same error message with the same code as I've listed so many times throughout these posts.

I decided to just shut the computer off and wait for another time. However, when I tried to do that, a message appeared on the screen saying that it was installing 1 of 141 updates and not to power off. 

I just unplugged it and went to bed.

This morning, I turned on the machine and told it to start in normal mode (I got a message saying I hadn't shut it down properly) and, again, checked for updates. Same error message and same code.

When I tried to shut it down again, I got the same message as last night: it is installing 1 of 141 updates.

I have several questions:

1) If the computer tried to install 150 updates, and now it is "ONLY" trying to install 141 updates, does that mean that 9 updates actually got installed?

2) Is there an easy way to copy ALL of the updates that are listed (either successful or failed installations) so that I could post them here?

3) IF some of these 141 updates actually do get installed on my machine, if I continue this process, will ALL of the updates eventually be installed?

4) Or, am I just wasting my time? 

5) Should I just take my computer to a local technician and have him/her reinstall Windows 7? (I do have the installation disk.)

I'm actually leaning toward option #5 simply because of the time factor. Last evening, it took 5 hours for the 150 updates to install and then another 30-40 minutes for the computer to fail to configure Windows. 

IF it takes another 5 hours to install the 141 updates it is trying to do this morning, and then only installs 9 of them, it will take me DAYS to get the computer down to where it is finally installing the rest of the updates, assuming that it will actually do that.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I would take door no. 5 too. The system file checker scan indicated there is corruption so you'd be best to reinstall Windows and start fresh.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

A few more questions: 

1) When someone reinstalls Windows 7 on the netbook, will all the previous problems go away? 

2) What could have made the files corrupt in the first place? The previous owner used a real Windows 7 disk. 

3) What are the chances that after paying to have someone do the reinstall, the netbook will still be corrupted and have the same problems?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

lovetoplay said:


> When someone reinstalls Windows 7 on the netbook, will all the previous problems go away?


They should but you can never be sure because if there's a problem with the hardware then reinstalling Windows will not fix it.


> What could have made the files corrupt in the first place? The previous owner used a real Windows 7 disk.


It's hard to say but many things can cause it like interrupting a system restore or updates, malware, etc.


> What are the chances that after paying to have someone do the reinstall, the netbook will still be corrupted and have the same problems?


I think this was answered in your first question.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

So, do you think it is worth my while to pay someone to reinstall Windows 7? Or, should I just toss the thing in the trash? 

I'd really like your professional opinion....


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

How old is the netbook?


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't know. There aren't any stickers on it saying when it was made. According to some information I found online, Asus first came out with the Eee PC in 2007.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

According to the MGA Diagnostic report it was manufactured in 2010.

I honestly don't believe there should be a System Builder's license on this machine but I could be wrong. System Builder's OEMs are supposed to be pre-installed and sold with a computer. I'm thinking the license could be part of the problem but I can't be sure 100%. If you purchase a retail license and have it installed it may or may not solve the problem.

You said you purchased it "used". Did you purchase it from an individual or from a computer shop? If the latter, was it refurbished?


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

I got it from an individual.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I assume updates were working before and suddenly stopped working, correct?

If so when did they stop working?


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

I have no idea, really. When I got the netbook, I plugged it in to make sure it turned on. I let it link to my wireless router and then quickly went to Google and to my Google email, just to make sure that it worked and then shut it off. 

Just before I started this thread, I figured I should turn the netbook on periodically to let it update itself. That's when the problem started.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please check the update history and let me know the date of the last updates that were successfully installed.


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

The other night when we were working on it....


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

However, every time I clicked on the box "check for updates" or whatever it says, I got the same message and error code that first caused me to ask this question in the first place (post #1)


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

Please see post #94 of this thread. It tells all about it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Alright, I think you could try to do a system repair but I'm not the person to guide you through that. If you decide to try it be sure you have everything backed up to external medial (documents, photos, music, emails, etc.)


----------



## lovetoplay (Jun 20, 2014)

OK. Thank you. 

I appreciate ALL your help!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

